# Square router bits?



## bhimick (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello...as a newbie to this site I would like to know if I can make square corners with a router bit. I am inlaying square - cornered ceramic tile in a cutting board.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

It can be done but not with the normal router, a high end CNC machine must be used so to say you are stuck with the round of the bit but you can always use a chisel to sq.it out easy or just buy a little sq.out tool made just for that type of job.

Corner Chisels
MLCS Corner Chisel

==



bhimick said:


> Hello...as a newbie to this site I would like to know if I can make square corners with a router bit. I am inlaying square - cornered ceramic tile in a cutting board.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Brian.


----------



## bhimick (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Brian and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------

